# Sony a380 Infrared not working



## trey1010 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey everyone, I got a new body sony a380 from my uncle about a week ago. All works great except I can not seem to get the infrared to work with a "photive remote control for sony ph-rc5". When I look at the remote through my phone camera the IR is lighting up and I have changed the setting on the camera to commander mode and made sure it was in focus with no luck. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------

